# Just finished putting these together . . .



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## bcal (Jul 15, 2008)

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## square head (Dec 8, 2003)

Incredible


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

yum, for your car?


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

those look W I D E


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*

they better be for your car. and you better start posting more often


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Looks good, but I'm a hater.










_Modified by sterkrazzy at 9:20 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

Murda. Sick looking. Going on the 20th?


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (sterkrazzy)*

those look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli0416 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (BoostdIndigo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif BOOOOOOO!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bptblaze (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

They look amazing







and this is coming from someone that hates black wheels.


----------



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (gli0416)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

nice, whats the specs on those? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

biting my style? since i'm like the only person to do black 3 piece wheels with polished bolts


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

I must say i hate these wheels in black, but they look sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

they are 17x11 17x10 offsets will remain nameless. 
i miss ya buck







and i stay away from this place now. 


_Modified by MC Pee Pants at 10:31 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (Loren Wallace)*

i call shenanigans.









yo b.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Loren Wallace)*

BTW: if you have a new screen name, please post and tell me who you used to be. its been a while


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_BTW: if you have a new screen name, please post and tell me who you used to be. its been a while









its castor son







good to hear from you


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (bptblaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bptblaze* »_They look amazing







and this is coming from someone that hates black wheels.
x eleventybillion i normally hate black wheels, but i can almost deal with these.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_biting my style? since i'm like the only person to do black 3 piece wheels with polished bolts
















your bolts are cream not silver silly


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

mmm....nice Brian


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (Wyman)*

pics of car they will be going on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr2tt93 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (bcal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcal* »_wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Justin Lane (Aug 5, 2006)

f u


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (justn868)*

wow i would nevar have the balls to do that to RSs, but you could pull them off
/bow


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (bcal)*


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

****ing ill


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

for your car? looking good man. i know you got coils now and i dont think you'll disapoint me with the stance. have to get a new tranny or get that all fixed?


----------



## watgolf (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

For me? How nice of you. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (mr2tt93)*

Well hey stranger good to see u stickin ur head in
wheels look great hope there goin on badbunni ha


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (watgolf)*

niceee


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (justn868)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justn868* »_pics of car they will be going on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha, have i really been gone for that long? lol


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

-Bazzjlue
omg brian they are going to be bhutt sekz.I'm jealous


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (watgolf)*

didnt think i could hate you more but ive been proven wrong


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Holy crap man, those look amazing.
Post a picture of you car so we can visualize it.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (DaleGribble)*








they look amazing! good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (christanand)*

wow brian! killing it







cant wait to see them on!


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (BradenE)*

wow lookin sick brotha, hope those are for the 20th


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Post a picture of you car so we can visualize it.









your joking right


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

DAAAYYYUUMMMM!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_
*you're* joking right


I guess that wasn't very clear... I want a picture of the car so we can visualize the wheels on the car.










_Modified by Mr. Rictus at 10:16 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (watgolf)*

Nice werk man. they look great


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

bahhhhh there so sexy ! you vanish and them come back with these things..! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubkid4life (Aug 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

o my







cant wait to see them on.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubkid4life)*

gonna be dope dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

those look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

u never post anymore







, im sad and i dont even know you. get them on ur whip and put up pics like twice daily


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KR3DUB)*

good to see you're still alive brian..
as much as i wanna believe that these are goin on your car, i have a feeling that they'll be mounted on something with a JDM feel to it, maybe nissan or infiniti ???


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurorice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurorice* »_good to see you're still alive brian..
as much as i wanna believe that these are goin on your car, i have a feeling that they'll be mounted on something with a JDM feel to it, maybe nissan or infiniti ???

My guess is it's a car that can get sideways pretty well, 240?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

^ya these wont fit well on a mk4 vw.......widebody? haha doubt that


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*



Mr. Rictus said:


> I guess that wasn't very clear... I want a picture of the car so we can visualize the wheels on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

wooooooooow


----------



## WishIHadaSilvia (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol, I'm blowing up Brian's spot. These are my wheels, they're 17X10/11 +7/+12 with 3.5" lips all around.
They're going on my 97 240sx:








This was the rear test fit on the car before powdercoating and what not:








I'm going to be running 235/40s up front and 245/40s out back with -2.5 camber up front and -2 out back. It's going to require I pull the fenders all around on the car (I think).
I'll post up some pictures when it all goes on.


----------



## Justin Lane (Aug 5, 2006)

atleast they are going on a nice car


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (WishIHadaSilvia)*

Brian's a bastard. Nice 240 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (WishIHadaSilvia)*

^
SO hot! What are the specs on the wheels in that picture? F cking love the 97 front end


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (WishIHadaSilvia)*

jesus that car is so ****ing legit


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (Kiddie Rose)*

Sick wheels
MK4 content?????


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

nice nice, should look fresh


----------



## MAJT (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes!
Those are some fresh wheels.


----------



## WishIHadaSilvia (Nov 25, 2008)

The wheels in the picture are 17X9 all around +3 up front and -2 out back, 215/45s all around....-2.5 or so up front and like -4 out back. It's killing my tires and is becoming a disadvantage when I slide so I'm taking 2 degrees out of the rear.


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow nice 240! i haven't seen a clean 240 in ages!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

guessin you prob have a sr20 in there ? maybe even a rb?


----------



## WishIHadaSilvia (Nov 25, 2008)

LS7
I wish, haha.


----------



## GolfCity12 (May 3, 2007)

wowwwwwww


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (WishIHadaSilvia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WishIHadaSilvia* »_LS7
I wish, haha.

really ? thats sick. my cousin is thinking bout putting a ls1 in his coupe after he puts the final touches on his hatch sr20 swap


----------



## Matty'sRollin (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (WishIHadaSilvia)*

Haha damn man I didn't see all this. That's a clean lookin kouki you've got there man. Your decision to change your rear camber is a good one. You should never run more in the rear than the front.
So do you really have an ls or were you "just kidding" about that?


----------



## WishIHadaSilvia (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got a S14 SR20, I really wanted to do a V8 (1UZ to be exact) but it literally would have cost 2.5-3 times as much. 
I had a bunch of spaces between the LS7 and just kidding, but I guess you can't do that on this forum, haha.
I'm happy with the SR though. My old car was KA-Turbo and I loved the power band that had, it just didn't have enough of it. I feel much more comfortable beating on my mostly stock SR then I did on that KA-T. I've got to get some cams, injectors, fuel pump, and tune and I will be done with the motor for the most part - that should put it around 300whp.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

so ill.


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

But Why?>


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

**** yes!


----------



## Matty'sRollin (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (WishIHadaSilvia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WishIHadaSilvia* »_I've got a S14 SR20, I really wanted to do a V8 (1UZ to be exact) but it literally would have cost 2.5-3 times as much. 
I had a bunch of spaces between the LS7 and just kidding, but I guess you can't do that on this forum, haha.
I'm happy with the SR though. My old car was KA-Turbo and I loved the power band that had, it just didn't have enough of it. I feel much more comfortable beating on my mostly stock SR then I did on that KA-T. I've got to get some cams, injectors, fuel pump, and tune and I will be done with the motor for the most part - that should put it around 300whp.

Word. I just put an s14 sr in my hatch. I've got some 550cc's I was going to put in but I ended up not using them.


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Matty'sRollin)*

soo dope!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet mother of god


----------



## CAMO 20V (Sep 6, 2006)

wow dude...gonna look dope


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (CAMO 20V)*















Straight up amazing


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dammit Brian! Here I thought you were putting some hot ass wheels on your car again, and you break my heart


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

they look good... what are they going on? (pic)


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (iDubber.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDubber.com* »_they look good... what are they going on? (pic)

Look back a page genius


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

Brian! Its been so long I thought you died!








RSs look sick!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

i like that 240


----------



## Miguelangelo (Jan 12, 2009)

yo hit me up when you do a photoshoot. I'll bring the rice.


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Miguelangelo)*

lol to the fools who really thought those were going on a mk4


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_lol to the fools who really thought those were goin on a mk4

i mean 10s up front haha. who would be crazy enough to do that. and with those ets..


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

I'm thinking about a 240 LS1 hybrid this summer. It's a pretty straight forward swap, and my buddy is a moderator on ls1tech.com with about 5 lsX motors in his possesion at any given time. Nice to have the hookup.
Original topic...
Nicest black wheels I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

Cant wait to see them in action


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_lol to the fools who really thought those were going on a mk4

LOL at the guy who posted this up after the 240 was posted.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_lol to the fools who really thought those were going on a mk4


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
LOL at the guy who posted this up after the 240 was posted.
















? so i guess the comments made before the 240 was posted dont count.







which is what i was referring to.


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Vento!)*


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (PROSTO.)*

i made a mess after i saw the car.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats killer!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ya, im gonna bump this thread cuz i wanna see those wheels on that kouki


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

where are the pics????


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*

Yep - Look to Wide , which also makes them Heavy ?
What do they Weight ?


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (EngTech1)*








oh my.


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (joedubs)*

Um yeah....seriously! where's the pics man!!!


----------



## JDM IV (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (oldskool1963vw)*

That Kouki is ill, those RS' will look dope.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

theres no way that wheels that look that good are going to have the right offsets haha


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_theres no way that wheels that look that good are going to have the right offsets haha

Hey B Boy
You get those suckas on today??
Sorry to call you in the middle of your project!!
Mike


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

the only reason i like nissanz and beemers is because they can run crazy wheels


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

where did you get your valve stems from?


----------



## uleen (Oct 20, 2008)

They look amazing...


----------



## WishIHadaSilvia (Nov 25, 2008)

I finally got them on the car. I had to pull the rear fenders a little bit. I have bigger tires then probably anyone on here would run on these sized wheels....but I like them.
The valve stems came with the wheels - they're the JDM BBS valve stems and apparently stuck ass, if you twist them or hit them too hard air will leak out - but they're holding strong so far.

Here's some pictures - when I get my new suspension on it'll be lowered a little more, it looks higher in the pictures then it actually does in person.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (WishIHadaSilvia)*

hmmm...


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

damn sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I saw a red 240 the other day rocking the 20" bmw 745i wheels and slammed, soooooo redickulous... that it looks good haha


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Just finished putting these together . . . (MC Pee Pants)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

dude, how come this keeps getting bumped? i think people got the point


----------

